# What to do with old BMX frames?



## rideahiggins (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I've have a few old bmx frames that just can't seam to make it to the scrap pile. So here's what happens when your bored one night with way too many parts laying around. First you have the frame probably off of a Next bike from wally world. Then I found some crome cruiser style rims that have been setting in a box for the past 15 years, then found some 20 x 2.125 white walls that I bought for another project that never got started. Then the used Schwinn 10 speed stem and a used set of bars I bought at a swap meet because they were only $5.00. I didn't bother to dig out a sissy bar yet because I'm not sure if I'm going to stick with the $5 banana seat or not. I tried it with a couple different chain guards, I'm leaning towards the blue one with a few modifications to make it fit. Well tht's my excitement for the day let me know what you think. Or not.

Don't touch the pictures when your looking at it. It's just setting there loose and it will fall apart.
.








[/FONT]

Dude your girlfriend keeps checking me out.


----------

